# اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى



## MarMar2004 (19 فبراير 2008)

*اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



*أوقفوا عضويتـهـا .. يـاأنــا .. ياهــي فـي المنتدى !! *

*قد تتفـاجـؤا جميعـاً من عنــوان الموضـوع .. لكـن هذه هي الحقيقـة ... *


*يـوجد بيننــا ((...)) لاأريـد أن أقـول اسـم العضـوه ولـم اعتــبرها *


*عضــوه معنـا حقآ!!! .*

*ولســت مستعدة أن أتعب أصابعي من أجــل أن أكتب اسمهـا .. !!*


*لكــن أريـــد أن أوجـه هــذه الرسالــة لهـا اولاً .. أمـام الجميع حتـى يكـونوا *


*حـذريـن جـداً خـلال التعامل معـها أو الأصـح يتـم حذفهــا من المنــتدى *


*ولو استطيـــــــع لحذفتهــا من المجتمــع ككــل . . . *



*في بداية مشاركتي في هذا المنتـدى كنـت أراها حبوبـة عنـد بعض الأشخـاص *

*وهـذا ما أراه من تفاعلــهم معها.. وأيضـاً كــانت تسـاعد البعـض عندمـا يطلـبون*

*العــون منهـا .. ومـا كانت أبداً تخذلهـم ..بالعكـس كـل شي يكـون على مايـرام ..*

*وهذا الذي أذهلني فيــها .. لم يطلب منهـا شـيء .. إلا مـدت يـديهااا للمسـاعدة .. *



*بصـراحـة أحببتـها لمساعدتـها لإخوانـنا وأخواتنـا ... ويــوم بـعد يـــوم *


*أقتـربت منها أكثـر ..وتعـرفت على شخصيتهـا أكثـر وتبيّــن لي أنهـــا *


*اجتماعيـة وخاصـة عن طـريق مساعداتـها التي كـنت أعتقـد أنهـا لوجه الله ..!! *


*لكن للأسف وأقولـها لـكم وبكل صراحة .. ليتني لم أتعرف عليها ولم أعرف اسمها..*

*لأنها ذات كيــان أجــوف وفــارغ.....!! لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .. *

*هي أنـانيه وظالـمة ويكـفـي إنـها ظلـمت بعضنـا .. *

*إنها لا تعرف الفرق بين الحق والباطل ... *

*إنها تحـرم صاحب الحـق من الحصول على حقه وتعطيه إلى أعـز..الأشخاص إليها !!*

*وتخدع وتبين أنها غير ذلكـ وقد تتسائلـون جميعـــاً .. من هــي ؟؟؟؟ *

*الكل يحب أن يعرفها ولكن ليتني مثلكم لا اعرفها ...ولكن ! *

*كل ما أعرفـــه أنهـا لابد ان تحـذف من الوجود !!! *



*وأنتم أيضا لابد توافقونني الرأي .. ومهما كانت أعمالها رائعة لبعـض الأشخـاص...*

*لابد أن يحذف اسمها .. أنـا لم أذكر اسمهـا في بداية الموضوع ليس لأنني خائفة.. *

*لا.... ولـكن كـنت لا أحـب أن أفضحها بين الخلق ولكــن *

*اتضـــح أن الكــــل يجب أن يتعرف على هويتها ... *

*""""""(( المجـــــــــاملــــــــــــة )) """"""" *




*فمثـلآ يكـون الموضـوع يستحـق النقـد وتجـد الأعضـاء يكتبـون لـدى مرورهـم *

*"رائع تسلم" وتسلمي لنا ويسلمو وجميل ورائع " برغم أن النقد والتوجيه قد يفيد الكاتب ويطور امكانياته *

*فأنا أتمنـى حذف"المجاملة" من منتدانا وتبادل النقد البناء الذي يفيد المنتدى والكاتب ..*



*هذه الدعوة لحذف المجاملة من منتدانا .. *

*بالتأكيد لا تعني التجريح أو التخلي عن قواعد الذوق وحسن التعامل ..*

*المقصود .. النقد الهادف البناء الذي ينمي مواهبنا وطريقة طرحنا .. *

*بل وحتى نقلنـا ..*

*وإلى الأمــام .. دائمــًا*

*ودمتــم لنا شموعا لا تنطفيء*


*منقول*​


----------



## the servant (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى*

نقلة رائعة مرمر,,فعلا لابد من التفاعل وبيكفي حلو ورائع


----------



## MarMar2004 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى*

thanx for u


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى*

*وقعتى قلبى  يا مررمر ربنا يسمح ولعلمك 

انا الموضوع الى مش بيعجبنى مش بكتب 


اى تعليق الى بيعجبنى فقط ولان دة 


عاجبنى كتبت تعليقى ربنا يرعاكى ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى*

لفته مهمه منك يا مرموره ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## gigi angel (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى*

فعلا يا مرموره اعندك حق


----------



## rosemary84 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى*

ميرسى على التنبيه وعلى فكرة مش بيتهئ لى انها منتشره قوى لان اللى ما بيعجبهوش حاجة بيرد بس بطريقة لطيفة  او لايرد


----------



## MarMar2004 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى*

مرسي علي المرور يا شباب ومعلش سامحوني علشان خضيتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى*

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع جدا 
مرسىىىىىىى يامرمر على الموضوع ​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى*

انا داخله ومتوقعة انو مقلب عارفاكى :ranting:

بس فعلا ملقتش الموضوع اللى يستاهل النقد ممكن اكون مش بحب اقرا توعيه معينه من الموضيع بس دى انا عارفاها فيا انما مش علشان انا مش بحبها انتقدها لاء مش اى موضوع ننتقده


----------



## emy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى*


*هذه الدعوة لحذف المجاملة من منتدانا .. *

*بالتأكيد لا تعني التجريح أو التخلي عن قواعد الذوق وحسن التعامل ..*

*المقصود .. النقد الهادف البناء الذي ينمي مواهبنا وطريقة طرحنا .. *

*بل وحتى نقلنـا ..*

*وإلى الأمــام .. دائمــًا*

_مرسى يا قمر _
_بس انا كنت فاكراه مقلب _
_بس طلع المره دى موضوع بجد _
_شكرا يا مرمر على الموضوع ده بجد_​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى*

*موضوع جميل ونقطة مهمة لازم نتكلم فيها فعلا.شكرا ليكى بس ده مش مجاملة.*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى*

100 100 كلامك ده 
​


----------



## MarMar2004 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى*

مرسي ليكم يا شباب علي ردودكم وتشجيعكم الجميل ده


----------



## NaNo0o0o (11 أبريل 2008)

*اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

*اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى *​ 
*----------------------------------------------*​ 

*أوقفوا عضويتـهـا .. يـاأنــا .. ياهــي فـي المنتدى !! *​ 
*قد تتفـاجـؤا جميعـاً من عنــوان الموضـوع .. لكـن هذه هي الحقيقـة ... *​ 

*يـوجد بيننــا ((...)) لاأريـد أن أقـول اسـم العضـوه ولـم اعتــبرها *​ 

*عضــوه معنـا حقآ!!! .*​ 
*ولســت مستعدة أن أتعب أصابعي من أجــل أن أكتب اسمهـا .. !!*​ 

*لكــن أريـــد أن أوجـه هــذه الرسالــة لهـا اولاً .. أمـام الجميع حتـى يكـونوا *​ 

*حـذريـن جـداً خـلال التعامل معـها أو الأصـح يتـم حذفهــا من المنــتدى *​ 

*ولو استطيـــــــع لحذفتهــا من المجتمــع ككــل . . . *​ 


*في بداية مشاركتي في هذا المنتـدى كنـت أراها حبوبـة عنـد بعض الأشخـاص *​ 
*وهـذا ما أراه من تفاعلــهم معها.. وأيضـاً كــانت تسـاعد البعـض عندمـا يطلـبون*​ 
*العــون منهـا .. ومـا كانت أبداً تخذلهـم ..بالعكـس كـل شي يكـون على مايـرام ..*​ 
*وهذا الذي أذهلني فيــها .. لم يطلب منهـا شـيء .. إلا مـدت يـديهااا للمسـاعدة .. *​ 


*بصـراحـة أحببتـها لمساعدتـها لإخوانـنا وأخواتنـا ... ويــوم بـعد يـــوم *​ 

*أقتـربت منها أكثـر ..وتعـرفت على شخصيتهـا أكثـر وتبيّــن لي أنهـــا *​ 

*اجتماعيـة وخاصـة عن طـريق مساعداتـها التي كـنت أعتقـد أنهـا لوجه الله ..!! *​ 

*لكن للأسف وأقولـها لـكم وبكل صراحة .. ليتني لم أتعرف عليها ولم أعرف اسمها..*​ 
*لأنها ذات كيــان أجــوف وفــارغ.....!! لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .. *​ 
*هي أنـانيه وظالـمة ويكـفـي إنـها ظلـمت بعضنـا .. *​ 
*إنها لا تعرف الفرق بين الحق والباطل ... *​ 
*إنها تحـرم صاحب الحـق من الحصول على حقه وتعطيه إلى أعـز..الأشخاص إليها !!*​ 
*وتخدع وتبين أنها غير ذلكـ وقد تتسائلـون جميعـــاً .. من هــي ؟؟؟؟ *​ 
*الكل يحب أن يعرفها ولكن ليتني مثلكم لا اعرفها ...ولكن ! *​ 
*كل ما أعرفـــه أنهـا لابد ان تحـذف من الوجود !!! *​ 


*وأنتم أيضا لابد توافقونني الرأي .. ومهما كانت أعمالها رائعة لبعـض الأشخـاص...*​ 
*لابد أن يحذف اسمها .. أنـا لم أذكر اسمهـا في بداية الموضوع ليس لأنني خائفة.. *​ 
*لا.... ولـكن كـنت لا أحـب أن أفضحها بين الخلق ولكــن *​ 
*اتضـــح أن الكــــل يجب أن يتعرف على هويتها ... *​ 

*""""""(( المجـــــــــاملــــــــــــة )) """"""" *​ 

*فمثـلآ يكـون الموضـوع يستحـق النقـد وتجـد الأعضـاء يكتبـون لـدى مرورهـم *​ 
*"رائع تسلم" وتسلمي لنا ويسلمو وجميل ورائع " برغم أن النقد والتوجيه قد يفيد الكاتب ويطور امكانياته *​ 
*فأنا أتمنـى حذف"المجاملة" من منتدانا وتبادل النقد البناء الذي يفيد المنتدى والكاتب ..*​ 


*هذه الدعوة لحذف المجاملة من منتدانا ..*​ 
*بالتأكيد لا تعني التجريح أو التخلي عن قواعد الذوق وحسن التعامل ..*​ 
*المقصود .. النقد الهادف البناء الذي ينمي مواهبنا وطريقة طرحنا .. *​ 
*بل وحتى نقلنـا ..*​ 
*وإلى الأمــام .. دائمــًا*​ 
*ودمتــم لنا شموعا لا تنطفيء*​ 

*:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*



> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


 
*اعتبر دا تهديد ههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*موضوع حلو كتير يا نانو ( من غير مجاملة لضرب )*​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

لا انتي طبعا هههههههه

موضوع جميل يا نانووووو

الف شكر له


----------



## K A T Y (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

_*لا بجد انتي نشفتي دمي يا نانو *_​ 
_*بس فعلا موضوع جميل جدا وانا معاكي فيه*_​ 
_*انا اوقات بشوف مواضيع بس لو معجبتنيش بحاول مردش بصراحة*_​


----------



## candy shop (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

موضوع جميل يا نانو يا جامد

ايوه كده وريهم العين الحمرا

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

*اكيد طبعا كلامك صح
وانا شايفه لو موضوع مش حلو 
مفيش مانع اننا نرد حتى لو بالنقد
بس ردنا ممكن يكون مفيد*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

*





بس من غير ضرب​*


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

هذه الدعوة لحذف المجاملة من منتدانا ..
موضوع قوى ورائع 
اخى الحبيب نانو
فالمجاملة فى مجتمعاتنا هى شر البلية فالفاشل نجدة قوام والناجح نجدة خدام
والمنتديات ما هى الا جزء من المجتمع بموروثاتة المتخلفة التى عفى عليها الدهر
فالمجاملة وللأسف أفة متأصلة فى مجتمعنا الشرقى لابد ان نتحد لنغيرها
ولن يتم التغير الا بتغيير مفهومنا اولا بأن نشجع كل انسان لدية الاستعداد
للابتكار والابداع فكلنا ما زلنا نتعلم وحتى يتم ذلك لابد ان نشارك ولو حتى بكلمة 
شكر بلا تعليق لاى كاتب موضوع احتراما لتعبة حتى ولو كان موضوعا تافها
كما علينا ان نتحلى بسعة صدر تجعلنا نتحمل اى نقد مهما كان
واسف على الاطالة وذلك لاهمية الموضوع ليس فى المنتدى فحسب ولكن فى مجتمعاتنا
ودمت بود​


----------



## NaNo0o0o (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*



> اعتبر دا تهديد ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> موضوع حلو كتير يا نانو ( من غير مجاملة لضرب )



لا يا حبىىىىى اطمنى

ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمر ​


> لا انتي طبعا هههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميل يا نانووووو
> 
> الف شكر له



ميرسي ليييييك يا coptic man

ربنا معاك ​



> لا بجد انتي نشفتي دمي يا نانو
> 
> 
> بس فعلا موضوع جميل جدا وانا معاكي فيه
> ...



معلش يا حبيبتى

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي لردك الجميل يا قمر ​


----------



## NaNo0o0o (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*



> موضوع جميل يا نانو يا جامد
> 
> ايوه كده وريهم العين الحمرا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه




مش قوى كده يا مامتى لحسن يخافو بجد

ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمررررر​



> اكيد طبعا كلامك صح
> وانا شايفه لو موضوع مش حلو
> مفيش مانع اننا نرد حتى لو بالنقد
> بس ردنا ممكن يكون مفيد



اكيد يا قمر ممكن يكون في كلمه في ردنا تنفع غيرنا

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر ​


----------



## NaNo0o0o (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا قمر اطمنى مدام رديتى مفيش ضرب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



> هذه الدعوة لحذف المجاملة من منتدانا ..
> موضوع قوى ورائع
> اخى الحبيب نانو
> فالمجاملة فى مجتمعاتنا هى شر البلية فالفاشل نجدة قوام والناجح نجدة خدام
> ...




ميرسي وليم لردك الحلو قوووووى ده

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## العذراء شفيعتي (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

انامن الاعضاء الجددواسمي نورا كلامك بالحق رائع جدآواحسنت بالكلام ولكن انااقول هذاالذي فعلته هذه التي تشارك في منتدى الكنيسة اسمه تفاهاوبدون زعل لان من يكو ن داخل قلب يسوع لايفعل اشياء كهذه وانامعك لان الحق يقول حتى الموت الرب معك والمسيح معك ثابري على الحق ياعزيزتي واختي الصادقة


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

ميرسى يا نانو
فعلا عندك حق
ربنا يباركك 
على الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*



> *هذه الدعوة لحذف المجاملة من منتدانا ..*
> 
> 
> *بالتأكيد لا تعني التجريح أو التخلي عن قواعد الذوق وحسن التعامل ..*
> ...


 
عندك حق يا نونوووووووووو وانا اضم صوتي لصوتك
موضوع فعلا جميل وبدون مجامله صدقيني
وبدون ضرب    :t32:​


----------



## NaNo0o0o (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليكى نفييين 

ومفيش ضرب اطمنى يا عثل

ربنا معاكى يا ثكر​


----------



## NaNo0o0o (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

ميرسي ليكى يا نيفين ثروت 

ربنا معاكى يا قمر ​


----------



## mickey_mano (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

اكيد احنا عايزينك انت مش هى متقلقش olling:
شكرا بجد من غير مجامله الموضوع رائع بجد 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## NaNo0o0o (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*



> اكيد احنا عايزينك انت مش هى متقلقش
> شكرا بجد من غير مجامله الموضوع رائع بجد
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



انا مش فاهمه بس ما علينا

ميرسي ليييك 

ربنا معاك ​


----------



## sameh7610 (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

*ميرسى ليكى يا نانوووووووو على الموضوع بجد عندك حق فى كل كلمة
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## NaNo0o0o (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*



> ميرسى ليكى يا نانوووووووو على الموضوع بجد عندك حق فى كل كلمة
> ربنا يعوضك



ميرسي سامح

ربنا معاك 

وياريت كلنا نستفاد بجد من الموضوع ده ​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2009)

*هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

*هذه العضوه لاتستحق البقاء رجاءً أوقفوا عضويتها 




اذا لم تحذفوا هذي العضوه فلن تروني مره تانيه بالمنتدى لانها ضايقتني كـــثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثرا 
وتجيني على الرسايل الخاصه وتزعجني فيا ريت حذفها او حذفي** 

قد تتفاجأوا جميعاً من عنوان الموضوع .. لكن هذه هي الحقيقة** ...



يوجد بيننا ((...)) لاأريد أن أقول اسم العضوه ولم اعتبرها** 



عضوه معنا حقآ!!! .ولست على استعداد أن أتعب أصابعي من أجل أن


أكتب اسمها**..



لكن أريد أن أوجه هذه الرسالة لها .. أمام الجميع حتى يكونوا** 


حذرين جداً خلال التعامل معها أو الأصح يتم حذفها من المنتدى



ولو استطيع لحذفتها من المجتمع ككل ااا** 

لان سمعتها جداً سيئة ولا يشرفنا أبداً أن تكون معنا

لا تتسرعوا بحذف موضوعي قبل قراءته كاملاً لنرى إذا كنت فعلاً على حق أم لا** !!"


في بداية اشتراكي في هذا المنتدى الغالي كنت أرى هذه


الإنسانة حبوبة عند بعض الأشخاص وهذا ما أراه من تفاعلهم** 


معها وأيضاً كانت تساعد البعض عندما يطلبون العون منها .. وما


**كانت أبداً تخذلهم ..بالعكس كل شي يكون على ما يرام .. وهذا اللي أذهلني فيها ..



لم يطلب منها شي .. إلا مدت يدي المساعدة ..



بصراحة أحبيتها لمساعدتها لإخواننا وأخواتنا ...ويوم بعد يوم 


أقربت منها أكثر ..وتعرفت عليها شخصيا أكثر وتبيّن لي إنها 


اجتماعية وخاصة عن طريق مساعداتها اللي كنت أعتقد انها ناتجة عن محبه صادقة .. .. 


بس للأسف وأقولها لكم وبكل صراحة .. يااااليتني ما تعرفت 


عليها ولا عرفت اسمها ..لأنها ذات كيان أجوف وفارغ.....!! ..


هي غشااااشة وظالمة ويكفي إنها ظلمت بعضنا .. 


انها لا تعرف الفرق بين الحق والباطل ...


انها تحرم صاحب الحق من الحصول على حقه وتعطيه إلى أعز


الأشخاص إليها !! .. وقد تتسائلون جميعاً .. ماهو** 


لم أخبركم عذرا** !!..


كل ما أعرفه انها لازم تنحذف عن الوووجوووووود** !!!


وانتو ايضا لازم توافقوني الرأي .. ومهما كانت أعمالها رائعة** 


لبعض الأشخاص...لابد أن يحذف اسمها** .. 


لاا عرف في بداية الموضوع لا أحبذ ان أخبركم عن اسمها .. ليس** 


لأني خائف .. لا ولكن كنت لا احب ان أفضحها بين الخلق ولكن


**اتضح ان الكل يجب ان يتعرف على هويتها ...


7


7


7


7


7



7


7



7



7



7



7



7



7



7




7



7



7



7



7




7



7




7



7







أنها 



المجامله


المبالغ في امرها** 

فمثلآ يكون الموضوع يستحق النقد وتجد الأعضاء يكتبون لدى مرورهم رائع سلمت وسلمـ لنا قلمك و يسلموووووووو

برغمـ أن النقد والتوجيه قد يفيد الكاتب ويطور أمكانياته** 


فأنا أتمنى حذف المجامله من منتدانا وتبادل النقد البناء



منقووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

حلو اوي الموضوع ربنا يخلينا في اتجاه البناء دوما


----------



## Rosetta (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

*رااااااااااااااائع يا جوجو...

بس اكيد هيدي مش مجاملة لانه عنجد موضوع رااااااااائع 
هههههههههههه


مرسي ليك ..​*


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



ابن المصلوب قال:


> حلو اوي الموضوع ربنا يخلينا في اتجاه البناء دوما


**
*امين ربى يسوع يستخدمنا للخير كلنا *
*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



red rose88 قال:


> *رااااااااااااااائع يا جوجو...​*
> 
> *بس اكيد هيدي مش مجاملة لانه عنجد موضوع رااااااااائع *
> *هههههههههههه*​
> ...


*هههههههههه*
*ميرسى الك انتى على المرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## white rose (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

*موضوعك حلو و واقعي و صحيح ....و مهم كتير كمان

الرب  يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

فعلا يا جوجو 

المجامله لا مجال لها فى الخدمه 

موضوع رااااااائع جدا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



white rose قال:


> *موضوعك حلو و واقعي و صحيح ....و مهم كتير كمان*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*


*شكرا الك ولمرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى اختنا العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



kokoman قال:


> فعلا يا جوجو ​
> 
> المجامله لا مجال لها فى الخدمه ​
> موضوع رااااااائع جدا ​
> ...


*فعلا يا كيرو *
*كلمتك جميلة *
*مو بيصحك ابدا تواجدها بالخدمة *
*شكرا الك ولمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

*انا معاك ياجو
لكنها مطلوبة جدا
فيه ناس بتبقي محتاجاها​*


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



bishoragheb قال:


> *انا معاك ياجو​*
> *لكنها مطلوبة جدا*
> 
> *فيه ناس بتبقي محتاجاها*​


*مطلوبة جدااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟*
*فى ناس محتاجاها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فى الخدمة معتقدش يا بيشو*
*شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا يا جوجو

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا يا جوجو​
> 
> تسلم ايدك​
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


*شطرا اطتير لمرورك امى العزيزة كاندى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*


----------



## lovely dove (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

عندك حق ياجوجو موضوعك جميل 
بس المجاملة لازمة برضو بس في وقتها مش عمال علي بطال 
ده رأي ومرسي ليك 
يسوع يباركك
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

*خضيتنى يكابتن انا اسمى مكتوب لا طيب 







هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

موضوع جميل اوى يجوجو عندك حق 

ومش هقولك تسلم ايدك 












يسلم المواس 

ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## لي شربل (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

*الرب يباركك كتيييييييير جوجو ع ها الموضوع 
لكن اسمح الي بالمشاركة هون
نحنا بنخلط بين المجاملة وبين المبالغة وبين التشجيع
لهيك نحنا يا اللي نحتاجو بالحياة بحسب معتقدي 
يا اللي اتمنى يفهم ع حقيقته بدون مغالطة 
هو التشجيع بمحبة فبواستطو يتحول شاول لبولس
لكن يا اللي نحنا محتاجين نوقف عضويته .........
الإدانة المسبقة 
والتحفز 
وظن السوء 
والتنمر ع الغير
ومصادرة الإراء بدون فهم وجهة نظر من يتكلم
والتحيز لرأي واحد
والتقاط كلمات وترك باقي المحتوى
والهجوم الشخصي 
كيف رح نتكلم ع المحبة او نشترك معا بالمحبة الاخوية
ونحنا ما تعبنا حالنا نقرا موضوع ما 
وما وضعنا امام اعيونا منطلق كاتب الموضوع واستدلالاتو نابع عن ع اي شي
ففي حدا بيطلع ع راسو حدث ما بالكتاب المقدس
فيكون شاغل حالو بها التأمل ما يقصد شي غير هيدي المقارنة .
لهيك معك انا نوقف المجاملة لكن قبل نطرد كل ما قبلها من لصفات صعبة
ونترك المحبة تعمل لحالها لانو ان كان ما بينا محبة نحنا لحالنا هون
كيف ندعي محبتنا لحدا مو متواجد معنا .
اطلت عليك لكن موضوعك كتير شجعني لهيدا التعليق 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتييير .


*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

رائع
لقد جذبتني بالطرح 
حتى انني كنت متشوقة لماذا هذا الكلام

وكنت احضر رد لك
لاقول اين المحبة والتسامح


اتعرفين ادهشني الموضوع    

شكرا لك


----------



## ponponayah (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوى انا اتخضيت جداااااا وانا بشوف الموضوع 
بس فعلا موضوع رااااااائع جداااااا
ميرسى يا جوجو
يسوع يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

في  اعضاء كتير بردوا بدون قرأة الموضوع اصلا  يا جوجو
مجرد تكتير مشاركات 

فلاتزعل نفسك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

جميل موضوعك اخي جوجو

شكرا   لطرحه الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



happy angel قال:


>


*شكرا اكتير امنا العزيزة على مرورك وتواجدك الرائع*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



pepo_meme قال:


> عندك حق ياجوجو موضوعك جميل
> 
> بس المجاملة لازمة برضو بس في وقتها مش عمال علي بطال
> ده رأي ومرسي ليك
> يسوع يباركك​


*اكيد اختنا العزيزة*
*ان ذاد الشئ عن حدة بينقلب ضدة*
**
*شكرا لمرورك الجميل ولها المشاركة الحلوة*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *خضيتنى يكابتن انا اسمى مكتوب لا طيب ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا انجى لمرورك ولها البسكة الحلوة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*ويبارك تعب خدمتك *
*سلام ونعمة*
**​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يباركك كتيييييييير جوجو ع ها الموضوع *
> 
> *لكن اسمح الي بالمشاركة هون*
> *نحنا بنخلط بين المجاملة وبين المبالغة وبين التشجيع*
> ...


*تعليقك قد اعجبنى حقا اختى العزيزة وقد قيمتة ايضا*
*مشاركة فوق الروعة *
*وفعلا بالمحة كلنا نكمل*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*بجد ميرسى جدا*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



الأخت مايا قال:


> رائع
> لقد جذبتني بالطرح
> حتى انني كنت متشوقة لماذا هذا الكلام
> 
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك ولمحبتك الغيورة للأعضاء هذة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**
*وميرسى للمشاركة الجميلة دى *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



ponponayah قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالهوى انا اتخضيت جداااااا وانا بشوف الموضوع
> بس فعلا موضوع رااااااائع جداااااا
> ميرسى يا جوجو
> يسوع يباركك


*هههههه*
*مو قصدت ابدا انى اخض حدا*
*بس تعيشى وتتخضى غيرها*
*ههههه*
*شكرا الك ولمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



مورا مارون قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> في اعضاء كتير بردوا بدون قرأة الموضوع اصلا يا جوجو
> مجرد تكتير مشاركات ​
> فلاتزعل نفسك ​


*اها هاد فعلا يا مورا*
*وفعلا عادة سيئة جدا *
*ربنا يدبر كل امورهم ها الاعضاء فعلا *
*مورا*
*اكيد مو زعلان*
​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*


*شكرا ليك ولمرورك حبيبى وليم *
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## rana1981 (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

هههههههههههه شوهاد يا جوجو تعبتلي اعصابي لحتى شوف اخر الموضوع


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



rana1981 قال:


> هههههههههههه شوهاد يا جوجو تعبتلي اعصابي لحتى شوف اخر الموضوع


*هههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك يا رنا*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## المجدلية (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

موضوع جميل ومهم فعلا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## لي شربل (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

*


come with me قال:



تعليقك قد اعجبنى حقا اختى العزيزة وقد قيمتة ايضا
مشاركة فوق الروعة 
وفعلا بالمحة كلنا نكمل
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
بجد ميرسى جدا
سلام ونعمة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الرب يبارك محبة قلبك جوجو
انته يا اللي تستحق هيدا التقييم 
لانو موضوع كتير مهم 
ولانو اعطتني فرصة لأطرد بعض العبرات من عيني 
والمشاعر المتألمة من قلبي .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك المحبة كتير للجميع .

*​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



المجدلية قال:


> موضوع جميل ومهم فعلا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يبارك محبة قلبك جوجو*
> *انته يا اللي تستحق هيدا التقييم *
> *لانو موضوع كتير مهم *
> *ولانو اعطتني فرصة لأطرد بعض العبرات من عيني *
> ...


*شكرا اكتييير الك*
*وديما على الرحب اختى العزيزة*
**​


----------



## Mary Gergees (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

*على فكره الموضوع جديد وجميل 
ده مش مجامله 
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



mary gergees قال:


> *على فكره الموضوع جديد وجميل​*
> *ده مش مجامله *
> 
> *ربنا معاك*​


**
*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك وسطينا*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

*فعلا المجامل الزايدة في غير محلها مش كويسة

مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا جوجو​*


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *فعلا المجامل الزايدة في غير محلها مش كويسة​*
> 
> 
> *مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا جوجو*​


*اكيد يا راجعا*
*ومثل ما حاكيت *
*ان ذاد الشيئ عن حدة بينقلب ضدة*
*شكرا ليكى ولمشاركتك الجميلة*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

_رائع_
_شكرا كتييير جوجو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2009)

*رد: هذة العضوة لا تستحق البقاء..ارجو وقف عضويتها!!*

*ميرسى حبيبى تونى على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اوقفــو عضويتــها ياأنا ياهي في المنتدى.........!!!*

*تم الدمج​*


----------

